# Java Datei ausführen



## Maxim6394 (13. Aug 2011)

ich versuche grade die absoluten java grundlagen zu lernen aber ich schaffe es nicht einmal ein einziges script auszuführen. zum beispiel so wie hier. ich hab diese datei erstellt, auch die entsprechenden ordner. jetzt gebe ich in cmd ein "javac D:\java\HelloWorld\de\helloworld". damit wird dann diese class datei erzeugt, aber wie soll ich die jetzt ausführen? auf der seite steht ja java de.helloworld.HelloWorld aber ich habe den ganzen dateipfad angegeben wiel ich nichtmal weiß wieso da nur ab dem einen ordner gestartet wird. ich hab absolut keinen durchblick bei der sache. kann mir einer das erklären bitte?


----------



## Marcinek (13. Aug 2011)

Hallo,

du solltest schon korrekt lesen, was da in dem Blog steht.

I.d.R. erkläre ich nicht die basics, da sie in jedem Buch und eine Milliarde mal im Internet stehen.

Also: javac erwartet eine java Datei.

also muss bei dir stehen

javac D:\java\HelloWorld\de\helloworld.java

Dadurch erhälst du eine helloworld.class datei und diese kann man mit

java helloworld (ohne .class) ausführen.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## Fab1 (13. Aug 2011)

ansonsten könntest du dir auch eine Entwicklungsumgebung runterladen, wie zum Beispiel hier:

Eclipse - Download - CHIP Online

Es gibt natürlich auch viele Alternativen dazu Netbeans und andere, damit hab ich allerdings keine Erfahrung.


----------



## Maxim6394 (13. Aug 2011)

also wenn ich, nachdem die .class datei erstellt wurde, da "java HelloWorld" eingebe kommt nur die meldung dass die Hauptklasse HelloWorld nicht gefunden oder geladen werden konnte.


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Aug 2011)

Wenn du dem Beispiel gefolgt bist, definiert deine Klasse sicher auch ein Package.
Packages sind quasi Verzeichnisse, in denen Klassen zu bestimmten Themen gruppiert werden.
Wenn du deine Klasse ausführen möchtest, musst du mit der "Eingabeaufforderung" (Prompt) im richtigen Ausgangsverzeichnis stehen und dann auch das Package (Verzeichnis) mit angeben, in welchem der Interpreter dann die Klasse finden kann.

In deinem o.g. Aufruf dürfte deine Klasse kein Package definieren und du müsstest zum Ausführen im Verzeichnis der Klasse stehen.

@GEEK:


GEEK hat gesagt.:


> ansonsten könntest du dir auch eine Entwicklungsumgebung runterladen


Das Problem in diesem Thread zeigt wieder einmal, dass der Java Beginner zunächst die Basics, wie die Handhabung von Compiler und Interpreter auf der Kommandozeile, erlernen sollte.
Eine IDE nimmt den Programmierer zwar jede Menge Arbeit ab und versteckt alle Vorgänge damit im Hintergrund. Jedoch erfährt der Einsteiger so gut wie keine Grundlagen, die eigentlich auch für das Verständnis einer IDE benötigt werden.


----------



## Maxim6394 (13. Aug 2011)

mit packages hab ich noch nichts gemacht und wie meinst du das mit ich muss im verzeichnis stehen? wenn ich in dem verzeichnis eine *.bat datei erstelle und da java HelloWorld eingebe passiert nichts.


----------



## Marcinek (13. Aug 2011)

Das Tutorial, dass du gepostet hast tut es aber.

Wenn du es aber ganz anders machst, wie sollen wir dann helfen, wenn wir nicht sehen, was du gemacht hast? ;D

Außerdem würde ich davon abraten es bei deinem Wissenstand anders zu machen, da sonst diese Probleme auftauchen, die du jetzt hast

Ansonsten:
Java Tutorial - 03 - Compile and Run - YouTube

Gruß


----------



## Maxim6394 (13. Aug 2011)

ich versuch das ja genauso zu machen wie im tutorial aber da kommt immer die meldung dass die verdammte hauptklasse nicht gefunden oder geladen werden konnte. die version von java auszugeben etc funktioniert, also gibt es mit der installation kein problem. das compilen funktioniert wohl auch, aber nur wenn ich den kompletten pfad angebe, nicht wie im tutorial. keine ahnung wieso da nicht der vollständige pfad angegeben werden kann.


----------



## Fu3L (13. Aug 2011)

Dann musst du eben mit der Konsole in das Verzeichnis wechseln. Sagen wir, dein Quelltext "HalloWelt.java" liegt in D:\Java\Test, dann müsstest du folgendes eingeben:


```
pushd D:\Java\Test
javac HalloWelt.java
java HalloWelt
```

Oder du legst eben eine bat-Datei in dem Ordner der .java-Datei an:

```
javac HalloWelt.java
java HalloWelt
pause
```

Wobei pause wichtig ist, damit du auch siehst, wenn die Klasse etwas tut^^


----------



## Maxim6394 (13. Aug 2011)

Fu3L hat gesagt.:


> Dann musst du eben mit der Konsole in das Verzeichnis wechseln. Sagen wir, dein Quelltext "HalloWelt.java" liegt in D:\Java\Test, dann müsstest du folgendes eingeben:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



fantastisch, danke. pushd war wohl die lösung. ich hab da auch ein ebook zu dem thema und da wird nur java und der dateiname eingegeben, ohne dass ich wissen kann wo die verdammte datei eigentlich hin soll.
auf diesem java blog ding stand nur dass man es irgendwie mit cd Ordnername machen sollte, hab ich versucht aber ging auch nicht.


----------

